# Pro-Form Tinted Lite ???



## CDS (Jan 12, 2012)

Can anyone tell me the difference between Proform Tinted Lite and Proform Lite Blue. Any insight would be helpful. 

Thanks


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

Im guessing its the same mudd, just one has a yellow tint while the lite blue is white.


----------

